# أكثر الاسئلة المحرجة للرجال والنساء...+=



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

أكثر الاسئلة المحرجة للرجال والنساء

عذرااا الموضوع طويل قليلا لكنه مهم جدااااااا

بعض الناس لديهم حب استطلاع ورغبة في التطفل على حياة الآخرين لمعرفة اسرارهم، وقد تقودهم هذه الرغبة الجامحة احيانا الى طرح اسئلة محرجة او مربكة للآخر امام الناس احيانا، وبعيدا عنهم في احيان اخرى، وذلك من اجل معرفة المزيد عن خصوصياتهم او بقصد احراجهم لغرض في نفس يعقوب... والاجابة عن هذا السؤال المحرج بحد ذاتها مثيرة للازعاج، لكونه قد يدخل في خصوصية الفرد او بما نسميه الأسرار.فقد يسأل الرجل مثلا عن راتبه المتواضع او عن أمور خاصة باسرته..

انا اجيب بصراحة مهما كان السؤال..
وقد تسأل المرأة عن اسباب طلاقها او عدم انجابها او عن فشل لحق بها.. اما ردود افعالنا عن ذلك السؤال المحرج او المفخخ، فتتفاوت من فرد الى آخر تبعا لطبيعة شخصية كل منا، وهذا يظهر بوضوح من ردود الافعال او الاجابات التي ذكرها لنا البعض عن طريقة تعاطيه مع السؤال المحرج. فلنتابع سويا آراء الناس حتى نصل الى رأي علم النفس الذي سيبين لنا الحل الامثل في التعاطي مع السؤال المحرج.

جورج يخبرنا انه في حالة توجيه سؤال محرج اليه، عن قصد او من دون قصد، فانه يجيب عن السؤال بصراحة حتى ان تدخل الآخرون في خصوصياته. لماذا؟ يجيب:- لاني اعتدت ان أقابل الاساءة بالاحسان، ولا أحب احراج من امامي حتى ان تعمد احراجي.. لذلك لا مفر من الاجابة عندي.أتجاهله

ميس عيد اختلفت في الرأي مع منذر نمر، وأكدت ان تجاهل السؤال المحرج ومحاولة اشغال السائل بأمور اخرى خير وسيلة للخروج من هذا المأزق، حتى ان كان مقصودا. واستطردت قائلة:- أنا أجيد هذا الفن وأمارسه مع كثير من النساء اللواتي يحاولن دائما الايقاع بي.. فأفضل طريقة مهذبة للخروج من السؤال المحرج هي تجاهله والدخول مع السائل في موضوع مغاير تماما، وغالبا ما يكون ذلك من خلال خبر مثير لاشغاله بالخبر عن سؤاله المحرج.

اليان صفير ابتسمت حين سألناها عن ردة فعلها على السؤال المحرج، وأجابت بصراحة (شرط عدم التصوير) قائلة:- اذا كان السؤال بقصد الاحراج المتعمد، أكذب وأراوغ ولا اجيب بالحقيقة حتى لا اتيح لاحد فرصة "الشماتة" بي او احراجي، حيث اجعل من اجابتي المجملة الكاذبة دفاعا قويا ردا عليه، فلو كان يعرف الاجابة واتهمني بالكذب امام الآخرين، وقتها سيكشف امام الجميع تعمده احراجي وسيتحول الاحراج الى دائرته، لانه ببساطة اذا كان يعرف الاجابة، فلماذا يسأل؟

اما نبيلة عزمى فاخبرتنا انها لا تحب ان تحرج احدا، ولذلك تجيب حتى ان كانت اجابة السؤال محرجة بالنسبة لها، لان الخجل قد يدفعها إلى الاجابة عن السؤال رغما عنها. أضع له حدافريال ابو غالي اعتبرت ان تطفل البعض وفرضهم اسئلة خصوصية على الاخرين، سواء كان السؤال لمجرد السؤال او للاحراج، فان هذا الأمر لم يعد مقبولا في وقتنا الحالي لان الناس اصبحوا اكثر سرية عن ذي قبل، وعن نفسها قالت:- في حال تعرضي لمثل هذا السؤال أضع حدا لأي شخص متطفل يحاول التدخل في اموري الشخصية التي لا تعنيه بشيء، وأطلب منه صراحة عدم التدخل في حياتي الخاصة، وفي حالة استفزازه لي وإلحاحه في طلب الاجابة، أهمله تماما لان الوقح لا بد ان تكون اوقح معه.

وجه السؤال ذاته إلى مختار الياس لنعرف ردة فعله في حال تعرضه لسؤال محرج، فقال:- ردة فعلي تتوقف على درجة معرفتي بالشخص السائل.. فاحيانا يصدر السؤال من شخص اعرف طيبة قلبه ودماثة خلقه وصدق نواياه تجاهي، فأجيبه بصدق، ولا اجد في ذلك حرجا لمعرفتي به وتأكدي من انه لا يقصد بسؤاله الاساءة إليّ او احراجي.. فربما هناك امور يريد الاستفسار عنها وتبدو غامضة بالنسبة له، ومثل هذا الشخص اجيبه بصدق ومن دون تردد.اما الشخص الذي اعرف سوء نواياه تجاهي، فردي الطبيعي يكون ان أصده وأضع له حدا حتى لا يجرؤ على تجاوز خصوصياتي. الأمر كله يتوقف على طبيعة شخصية الشخص الذي يسأل ونفسيته.

شو السيرة بعدك ما تزوجتي..!!
وتحدثنا كريستينا حجار عن اكثر الاسئلة المحرجة التي تواجهها المرأة قائلة:- أكثر الاسئلة المحرجة للفتيات: لماذا لم تتزوجي حتى الآن؟ وللعرائس: هل انت حامل؟ وللمتزوجات: لماذا لم تنجبي حتى الآن؟ ولماذا لم تذهبي الى طبيب للعلاج؟ ولغيرهن: ما اسباب طلاقك؟ وما سر زواجه الثاني؟ ولماذا تسمحين له بالعودة آخر الليل؟

اما ابو فادي فحدثنا عن اكثر الاسئلة احراجا للرجل قائلا:- كم راتبك؟ ما رصيدك في البنك؟ هل عليك قروض؟ وشلون حال البورصة؟ او "ترى شفتك في الكافي شوب منو هذه؟" او عندما يكبس عليه احدهم وبرفقته امراة فيسأله "منو هذه زوجتك؟"(وهي مبينة فلبينية عيني عينك).

 لتوجيه السؤال أصول حتى نعرف التصرف الأمثل عند مواجهتنا للأسئلة المحرجة كان علينا أن نركز على علم النفس الذي يجيب عنه الاستشاري النفسي الدكتور مروان المطوع، الذي أوضح  الحل الأمثل من خلال هذا الحوار.

هل طبيعة العلاقة بين السائل والمسؤول تلعب دورا في ردود الأفعال؟
 نعم، تتوقف طريقة الرد على طبيعة العلاقة، وتختلف اذا كانت علاقة قرابة أو صداقة أو معرفة طويلة الأمد، أو كانت مجرد علاقة سطحية وعابرة.فاذا كانت العلاقة قوية بين الطرفين وسأل احدهما الآخر سؤالا محرجا أو خاصا عن علاقته الزوجية مثلا أو عن دخله الشهري أو اي امر آخر، فمن المفترض ان تدفعه الصداقة القوية الى الاجابة. ولا ضرر في ذلك لان اجابته الصريحة عن ذلك السؤال المحرج فيها افادة له، لانها بمنزلة العلاج النفسي له لاستخراج العناصر المكبوتة في حياته الاسرية. فهي كالفضفضة، لان الاجابة بصراحة عن سؤال الصديق الحميم أو الذي تربطنا به علاقة قوية ما هي الا تفريغ شحنات وانفعالات عن الغضب المكبوت.المكان والوقت المناسبان

ونسأل المطوع: هل هناك اصول في توجيه السؤال المحرج مهما بلغت درجة العلاقة؟
 نعم.. واولها ان لا يكون السؤال امام الآخرين، بل بشكل انفرادي وودي. ايضا يجب اختيار الوقت المناسب للسؤال.

لكن كيف يكون الرد على السؤال المحرج في حالة كانت العلاقة سطحية بين الطرفين؟
من حق من سئل ان يرفض الاجابة عن السؤال بحزم وقوة، وان يقول بصراحة: "لا اسمح لك بالتدخل في شؤوني الخاصة".لانه ليس من حق أحد ان يتدخل في ما لا يعنيه، خصوصا اذا كانت علاقته بالآخر عابرة أو سطحية.أسئلة محرجة ويعطي المطوع بعض نماذج الاسئلة المحرجة ومنها: لماذا لم تنجب حتى الآن؟ - لماذا انت في شجار أو خلاف مع فلان أو علان؟- كم راتبك الشهري؟ هل لديك اعداء في شغلك؟- لماذا تزوجت للمرة الثانية؟وامور اخرى شخصية للاجابة عنها لا بد ان نكشف من اوراقنا أو امورنا الخاصة الكثير.

لكن ماذا لو غضب منا السائل في حالة الحزم والقوة هذه:

اذا زعلتيني منك ما بعود بحكي معك
يجيب: بما ان السائل تدخل الى هذه الدرجة في حياتنا الشخصية من دون تفكير أو مراعاة لشعورنا، فهو يستحق الاجابة بهذه الطريقة "فليزعل". بعض الناس يوجهون احيانا بعض الاسئلة لاحراج الآخرين وكشف عوراتهم، خصوصا امام الناس، وهذا يحدث في الديوانيات الرجالية والنسائية معا.فمثلا قد تسأل احدى النساء اخرى امام مجموعة لاحراجها: وغيرها من الاسئلة.هذه السائلة لا تهدف بالطبع الى تقديم المساعدة الى الاخرى بل تريد احراجها.. لان بعض الناس يسألون لتعذيب الآخرين والتلذذ بازعاجهم، وهؤلاء يطلق عليهم في علم النفس "الساديون". وهم في نظري الشيطان في صورة انسان حيث يتلذذ هؤلاء برؤية ملامح الغضب والالم على الوجوه، ويشعرون بمتعة كبيرة، وقد لا يبدو ذلك على وجوههم ولكنهم في داخلهم يكونون في قمة السعادة والبهجة وكأنهم في احتفال.شخصية المجيب عن السؤال اما الشخصية التي تجيب بصراحة عن السؤال المحرج من قبل اشخاص لا تربطهم بها علاقة قوية.

فيقول المطوع: بعض الشخصيات، ومنها المازوخية، تجيب عن الاسئلة المحرجة الموجهة إليها من اي شخص، لانها شخصيات تتلذذ في تعذيب نفسها فتكشف عن اسرارها بسهولة حيث تحب دائما التعبير عن معاناتها. فيكشف هذا النوع من الناس عوراته وذاته ليكسب عطف الآخرين ومحبتهم وكأنه يريد المواساة والتطبيب من الآخرين.وهؤلاء عادة ينقصهم الحب والعاطفة في حياتهم حيث يستجدون حب الآخرين عن طريق كشف اسرارهم لاستجداء مشاعر الحب والعطف المفقودة لديهم.

هذه حياتي الشخصية ليس من حقك التدخل بها" عندما تقولها امرأة لاخرى كيف تكون ردة فعلها؟
 يقول: يحصل "زعل" فوري، قد يصل عند المرأة الى المقاطعة.

وماذا عن ردّة فعل الرجل:
يشعر بالاحراج من سؤاله والصدمة بالاجابة غير المتوقعة.. فهو اما يغير الموضوع أو ينسحب تدريجيا أو قد تنقطع العلاقة في حالات معينة.لكن الرجل تبقى لديه قدرة وشجاعة اكثر على الاعتذار بعد فترة من ذلك السؤال المحرج الذي اقحم نفسه به.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مارس 2009)

الموضوع طويل بس بجد مهم جدا
والاهم ان محدش يتدخل فى حياة الاخر ويبقا عايز يساله اسئله محرجه وخلاص
ميرسى يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

swety

الف شكر على الى عملتيه

وعلى المرور الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لي شربل (18 مارس 2009)

*شو كتييييييير حلو ... ومفيد الموضوع كليموووووووو
لكن بتعرف تعامل الرجال والنساء مع كل موقف يكون له خصوصية واختلاف !!!
فالكثير منا عندما يطرح حدا يرتاح له سؤال صعب يجيبه ببساطة 
وحدا اخر لو سأل سؤال متل كيفك منيح ممكن يعبس ويتركه .ههههههههههه
لكن التعاطي مع كل امور الحياة تحتاج لحكمة وتحتاج لاكتشاف الاخر وربط الاحداث معا
لنتعرف ع صورة شبة حقيقيه لمن نتعامل معهم 
لتكون ردود افعالنا منطقية وتتميز بالحكمة .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

لي شربل

بالفعل عندك ردود حلوة ومميزة

مشكورة يا ست الكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2009)

هو الموضوع طويل حبتين بس حلو اوى اوى يا كليم

و انا فعلا بستغرب لحال الناس اللى بتسال الاسئلة دى طب هما مالهم اساسا ..و خصوصا لو كانوا مجرد معرفة كدة سطحية و خلاص ...... بيسالوا و اكان سؤالهم حق مكتسب يعنى حاجة عادية خالص ولا كانهم عملوا حاجة 

ربنا يرحمنا من الناس دى و يا رب ما نكونش زيهم متطفلين 

شكرا كليمو ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2009)

_موضوع هام ورااااائع جدا الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك  
شكرا​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (20 مارس 2009)

*موضوع طويل ومفيد*
*بس لو الناس تسيب كل واحد لحالة *
*صدقنى الدنيا هتكون بخير اكتر من هيك *
**
*شكرا ليك يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

zezza

 ردوك جميل ومميز

مشكورة يا ست الكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

النهيسى
رد جميل ومميز

مشكور اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

وليم تل

شكرا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

جوجو

شكرا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا استاذى الغالى 


احلى حاجه فى الدنيا ان الواحد ميدخلش فى حاجه ملهوش فيها

ومن دخل فى ما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## doooody (28 مارس 2009)

موضمع جميل ومهم جدا 
الف شكررررررر​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010

شكراااااااا لمرورك يا بطل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

doooody

شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

